# Suddenly I Feel Like I Am a Better Machinist Than I Thought



## CalgaryPT (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm just a hack, but at least I have some skills beyond this gentleman. Lots of lessons to learn here...and many can be had for free just by reading the comments.


----------



## Perry (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm glad nobody got hurt.    Somebody is so far in over their head, and they don't even know it.  I'm hoping he followed up and read a few of those comments.


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 19, 2020)

wow...  well, we were all at beginner level once.  I was lucky enough to go to a 6 month shop class in High School. 

I wish there was a _*concise  "*_how to operate a lathe and not get killed" video series...  Most people don't have the patience to watch hours of video before trying something potentially dangerous.

-- I really thought the long bar was going to walk out of the chuck for a moment, with that much vibration!


----------



## Perry (Jul 19, 2020)

"-- I really though the long bar was going to walk out of the chuck for a moment, with that much vibration!"

I was cringing at the same thing.   I was expecting that bar to fly up and take out the camera.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 19, 2020)

True true true. We were all at that level once.  

I guess what always amazes me about these videos is that people feel the need to do a YouTube "how to" video long before they understand the "how to" part. It makes me feel like it's really more about the _video_ part. There used to be a video on YouTube about a guy showing how to connect two air compressors together for "double the capacity." In addition to being dangerous the way he did it, he had the male and female quick couplings reversed such that the air all ran out when he tried to connect a spider web of hoses from Harbor Freight. The comments were so bad he eventually took it down, but not before it made history on mainstream media.

Point being—I hope friends or loved ones will take me aside before I poison someone explaining how to make wine on YouTube. If not for the colour, I couldn't tell red from white.

Enough said.


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 19, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> a guy showing how to connect two air compressors together



I once built a combiner for compressors - my main compressor was out for service and I had a big job to do.  I built a manifold and connected two smaller compressors to it, allowing me to use the framing nailer for a couple of days.  It worked very well, but, well, there;s 'working' and 'doing it right'.  I could have rented a bigger one (right) but I made do with what I had....


----------

